# Do NTs "party hard"?



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

Thank you all for your appropriate answers. It is heartwarming to see that at least one of my threads has remained clean of "trolling" and such nuisances. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## Disturbia (Jul 12, 2015)

This thread is why I love ENTPs


----------



## Necrilia (Jun 26, 2011)

I partied hard last night with an INTP.

I tend to party even harded with an INTJ.

All in all, - yes. NTs can party hard.


----------



## shrumz (Jul 19, 2015)

drugs are great


that is all


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm an INTJ. 

I hate parties. They're loud, obnoxious, and otherwise I just don't get anything out of them. They also usually include things like alcohol, smoking, drug-use, and other things which aren't conducive to health and well-being. All in all, I'd never go to one unless significantly pressured by someone I cared for, but even then I'd just spend my time quietly on the sidelines.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

I party so hard that I don't need anyone else to help me out with the extremity of my partying.

No but really, I mix awesome drinks and listen to punk rock music when I need to cut loose. I even invite other people over to party with me. 

Then I crawl back into my office and draw/play video games by myself.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

If I don't have to drive, I party hard. RockUSA was amazing for partying. Most of the time I have to drive so I don't drink much. Plus since I've moved to Texas I don't drink much. When I'm up in Wisconsin (like I was for RockUSA) I will party like crazy.


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

I love to have fun and love to drink socially.. I can go overboard easily. I like rules, safety, etc, and have been too timid to try anything illegal though. In the right crowd, I can be the life of the party. I get playful and silly. Recent shenanigans included convincing the bartender to give me a tour of the cellar; putting blue chalk on everyone's nose while playing pool; accidentally spilling wine, kicking off my shoes, and dancing in the puddle.


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

Depends who i'm with.
With fellow INTJ, ENTJ, INTP, ESTJ not much...
It's a lot more fun with ESFJ, ESFP, ENFP and ENTP let me tell you.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

LOL, OP is hilarious. Now THAT is how you troll in a clever rather than obnoxious way.

Answering the question seriously anyway: Hell yes. Especially if ESFP women are involved. My god nobody is more fun. Unfortunately I don't have time to party that often, but I love it when I do and I just explode with energy. Which is one of the main reasons I know I lean towards the E side of the equation.


----------



## Posh Eagle (May 26, 2015)

Thank you for all the replies. I hope you all know how useful this thread has been for my research on NTs and especially INTJs. I have learned so much from you. 



ENTPness said:


> LOL, OP is hilarious. Now THAT is how you troll in a clever rather than obnoxious way.


I am still not "trolling". I have noticed a general tendency for people to suggest that, yet I am not very pleased about it. I understand that the fact that I am rich might make me stand out, but it does not mean I am not serious. 

-Posh Eagle


----------



## Ultr4 (Feb 11, 2015)

At least a night in the week, may be more, and I don't count the number of party for which I've no memory.
But depending on the party I can feel bored really fast if people there are not interesting, or if the music is not good enough.


----------



## Au.deLade (Jul 26, 2015)

*That was nice.*

You just gave him the ENTPs' post/forum thread. Haha. That was so smart. Indeed, you can always learn it best from them. Cool!


----------



## the.soph.ia (Jul 21, 2015)

Well, what do you mean by future INTJ?

And hmm I personally have a big sense of adventure in me and I'd do a lot for fun, but i'm not so big on wild parties. Surprisingly though, I know an INTJ who does like parties.


----------



## Ultr4 (Feb 11, 2015)

the.soph.ia said:


> Well, what do you mean by future INTJ?
> 
> And hmm I personally have a big sense of adventure in me and I'd do a lot for fun, but i'm not so big on wild parties. Surprisingly though, I know an INTJ who does like parties.


Yes, I know 2 of them who loves party!


----------



## Wubtavia (Jul 22, 2015)

Party hard? I thought they hardly partied. :rolldeyes:


* *




I jest, I jest. I can picture them attempting to research such things as "How to party", though, in preparation.


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

Wubtavia said:


> Party hard? I thought they hardly partied. :rolldeyes:
> 
> 
> * *
> ...



I research things like 'how to build an ice luge' and 'edible alcohol' - does that count?


----------



## Wubtavia (Jul 22, 2015)

Edible alcohol? That's...actually quite brilliant.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Does playing video games, reading, drawing/painting, knitting, cooking, writing, surfing the net, and playing with Linux count? :kitteh: 'Cause if so, then definitely!

I mean.. We all have different definitions of what it means to 'party'. I avoid _actual _parties like the plague. Because... Boring, unless they happen to be geeks like me, then we're just playing video games collectively.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Switching to INTJ may help you use your future inferior Se, which can help you prevent future accidents. Gotta show off dem crazy dance moves. Your lawyer would be proud.


----------

